# Purity



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2007)

*Who is pure?*

I would hope that anyone who reads this article today will remember it tomorrow, next week, next month, next year -- when another thread is started that proclaims that Sikhism is nothing more than a Hindu sect.

sikhchic.com | The Art and Culture of the Diaspora | In Search of Purity

Remember who is admitted to a Gurdwara and who is admitted to the darsan of Waheguru.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Who is pure?*

The author has correctly mentioned that:



> To further emphasize the point he was making, Guru Arjan designed the Harmandar to have four entrances, one pointing in each direction of the compass  -  to signify that its doors were *open to everyone*!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Who is pure?*

Interesting insight about 'purity'

Guru Nanak gave us the tools so we could shed our tribalism behind and see the world through the pragmatic kaleidoscope built by him. Unfortunately we have not followed his teachings. Guru Nanak has shown us that purity is found by breaking in our ego and getting rid of Me-ism. Till we do that we will remain in the muck hoping to become lotuses by some miracle.

Tejwant



PS: Coincidently, in 2004, Jaskeerat asked the same question in this forum.

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/interfaith-dialogues/511-what-does-mean-say-someone-pure.html


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 22, 2008)

I saw an incident with a Sikh man yesterday and it reminded me of this:

Page 472, Line 13
ਸਲੋਕੁ ਮਃ ੧ ॥सलोकु मः १ ॥Salok mehlā 1.Shalok, 
First Mehl:
view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 13

ਜੇ ਕਰਿ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਮੰਨੀਐ ਸਭ ਤੈ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਹੋਇ ॥जे करि सूतकु मंनीऐ सभ तै सूतकु होइ ॥Jė kar sūṯak mannī*ai sabẖ ṯai sūṯak ho*ė.
If one accepts the concept of impurity, then there is impurity everywhere.*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  
view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 14

ਗੋਹੇ ਅਤੈ ਲਕੜੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੀੜਾ ਹੋਇ ॥गोहे अतै लकड़ी अंदरि कीड़ा होइ ॥Gohė aṯai lakṛī anḏar kīṛā ho*ė.In cow-dung and wood there are worms.*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  
view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 14

ਜੇਤੇ ਦਾਣੇ ਅੰਨ ਕੇ ਜੀਆ ਬਾਝੁ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥जेते दाणे अंन के जीआ बाझु न कोइ ॥Jėṯė ḏāṇė ann kė jī*ā bājẖ na ko*ė.
As many as are the grains of corn, none is without life.*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 14

ਪਹਿਲਾ ਪਾਣੀ ਜੀਉ ਹੈ ਜਿਤੁ ਹਰਿਆ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥पहिला पाणी जीउ है जितु हरिआ सभु कोइ ॥Pahilā pāṇī jī*o hai jiṯ hari*ā sabẖ ko*ė.
First, there is life in the water, by which everything else is made green.*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  
view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 15

ਸੂਤਕੁ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਰਖੀਐ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਪਵੈ ਰਸੋਇ ॥सूतकु किउ करि रखीऐ सूतकु पवै रसोइ ॥Sūṯak ki*o kar rakẖī*ai sūṯak pavai raso*ė.
How can it be protected from impurity? It touches our own kitchen.*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  
view Shabad/Paurhi/SalokPage 472, Line 15

ਨਾਨਕ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਏਵ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਉਤਾਰੇ ਧੋਇ ॥੧॥नानक सूतकु एव न उतरै गिआनु उतारे धोइ ॥१॥Nānak sūṯak ėv na uṯrai gi*ān uṯārė ḏẖo*ė. 
||1||O Nanak, impurity cannot be removed in this way; it is washed away only by spiritual wisdom. ||1||*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2008)

Randip ji

Wow! I was reading this shabad yesterday
ਜੇ ਕਰਿ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਮੰਨੀਐ ਸਭ ਤੈ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਹੋਇ ॥जे करि सूतकु मंनीऐ सभ तै सूतकु होइ ॥Jė kar sūṯak mannī*ai sabẖ ṯai sūṯak ho*ė.
If one accepts the concept of impurity, then there is impurity everywhere.Guru Nanak Dev - 
view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok Page 472, Line 14

ਗੋਹੇ ਅਤੈ ਲਕੜੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਕੀੜਾ ਹੋਇ ॥गोहे अतै लकड़ी अंदरि कीड़ा होइ ॥Gohė aṯai lakṛī anḏar kīṛā ho*ė.In cow-dung and wood there are worms.Guru Nanak Dev 

When this happens it means that the question is in the universe for some reason. 

p/s there is a thread "Who is Pure? I was the thread starter and you may want to merge that one into this one. A couple of members did respond with ideas.  Up to you. Maybe you want this one to stand alone for purposes of spiritual impact.


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 22, 2008)

Randip singh ji

It would be great if you tell us that incident


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 22, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Randip ji
> 
> Wow! I was reading this shabad yesterday
> ਜੇ ਕਰਿ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਮੰਨੀਐ ਸਭ ਤੈ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਹੋਇ ॥जे करि सूतकु मंनीऐ सभ तै सूतकु होइ ॥Jė kar sūṯak mannī*ai sabẖ ṯai sūṯak ho*ė.
> ...



I am no good at merging, could you?


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 22, 2008)

kds1980 said:


> Randip singh ji
> 
> It would be great if you tell us that incident



Usual thing......so called ritual to purify.

I tell you what, why don't we list so called purification rituals that have been adopted by Sikhs?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2008)

With your permission veer ji! MERGER COMPLETE. We may have four of the moderators present and accounted for now in this thread. The remaining may now join in!:ice:


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 22, 2008)

That's from Asa Di Vaar, Randip Ji.

Here's another vaak :-

ਬਾਹਰਿ ਮਲੁ ਧੋਵੈ ਮਨ ਕੀ ਜੂਠਿ ਨ ਜਾਏ ॥
बाहरि मलु धोवै मन की जूठि न जाए ॥
Bāhar mal ḏẖovai man kī jūṯẖ na jā&shy;ė.
Outwardly, he washes off the filth, but the impurity of his mind does not go away.
*Guru Amar Das*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2008)

Now five! 


++++++++++++++++



ਲਹੁੜਾ ਤਿਲੁ ਹੋਇ ਜੰਮਿਆ ਨੀਚਹੁ ਨੀਚੁ ਨ ਆਪੁ ਗਣਾਇਆ । 
 lahurhaa tilu hoi janmiaa neechahu neechu n aapu ganaaiaa|
Small sesame seeds sprouted and it remained lowly and got itself not mentioned anywhere.


ਫੁਲਾ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਹੋਇ ਨਿਰਗੰਧੁ ਸੁਗੰਧੁ ਸੁਹਾਇਆ । 
 dhulaa sangati vasiaa hoi niragandhu sugandhu suhaaiaa|
When it came to the company of flowers, it earlier being devoid of fragrance now become fragrant.


ਕੋਲੂ ਪਾਇ ਪੀੜਾਇਆ ਹੋਇ ਫੁਲੇਲੁ ਖੇਲੁ ਵਰਤਾਇਆ । 
 koloo paai peerhaaiaa hoi dhulaylu khaylu varataaiaa|
When along with flowers it was crushed in crusher, it became perfume oil

 ਪਤਿਤੁ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਚਲਿਤ੍ਰ ਕਰਿ ਪਤਿਸਾਹ ਸਿਰਿ ਧਰਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ । 
 patitu pavitr chalitr kari patisaah siri dhari sukhu paaiaa|
God, the purifier of the impure ones, enacted such a wondrous feat that that fragrant oil gave pleasure to the king when messaged on his head.


 ਦੀਵੈ ਪਾਇ ਜਲਾਇਆ ਕੁਲ ਦੀਪਕੁ ਜਗਿ ਬਿਰਦੁ ਸਦਾਇਆ । 
 deevai paai jalaaiaa kul deepaku jagi biradu sadaaiaa|
When it was burnt in the lamp it came to be known as kuldipak, the lamp of the dynasty generally lit to complete the last rites of man.


 ਕਜਲੁ ਹੋਆ ਦੀਵਿਅਹੁ ਅਖੀ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਜਾਇ ਸਮਾਇਆ । 
 kajalu hoaa deeviahu akhee andari jaai samaaiaa|
From lamp becoming collyrium it merged in the eyes.

 ਬਾਲਾ ਹੋਇ ਨ ਵਡਾ ਕਹਾਇਆ ॥੯॥ 
 baalaa hoi n vadaa kahaaiaa ॥9॥
It became great but never allowed itself to be called so.

Bhai Gurdas
Vaar 4 Pauree 9

very mystical


----------



## mkm (Apr 22, 2008)

Randip and aad0002 Jio

In Japji Sahib Guru Nanak Dev ji says" soche soch n hovaee je soche lakh vaar",  means what through rituals is done to purify outside is of no use  because that act of purification is like knocking at wrong door. In religion only inside purity is required.If any one lacks it, (like me, still get up set, still look at others faults more than mine own etc)), is far away from true purity. Hope you will be agree


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2008)

mkm ji

At least you know. Yes I agree. I have that problem -- don't look closely at myself. I try. But do not always catch myself in time.


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 22, 2008)

Some very interesting responses, but can people think of purity rituals that have crept into Sikhism?


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes, Randip ji

I have heard people speak of doing saeva to cleanse one's karma. That is not my understanding of seva.


----------



## pk70 (Apr 22, 2008)

*To all jio
Sorry if I disagree with some, but this is what I  have learnt from Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Hundreds year ago, Guru Nanak set his followers free from any ritual to clean soul, to get reward and to have liberation. Now a days, some Sikhs are totally act like Hindus found during Guru ji's time. It seems whatever Guru Sahibaan preached over centuries, fail to get into these Sikhs mind. Reading Japji on high tune while planing for the day, is a ritual, going to Gurdawara and not learning any thing from the given Hukamnama, is a ritual, wishing  for materialistic gains and buying" akhandpath"in return , is a ritual, reciting bani 100 times to get something back, cleaning shoes to clean  the bad deeds done almost every day also are rituals. Being amritdhari and, while taking shower ,trying to have all 5 Ks with the body is a ritual,  going always against Guru Granth Sahib's teaching but do all  imaginary  rituals to please Guru and God will do no good for the soul.. Doing give away to make good name is a ritual. All rituals are conditioned activities without having heart to them. Here I must quote Prof, Puran Singh from his book" Jin KE  chole rattre " Guru doesnt need any thing from us but attention(surt)" that attention is to be  completely on HIM, the Creator. Nothing can make you better Sikh than giving heart to the Almighty. That is what Guru ji asked for. Doubtless, it is true if a Sikh doesn't practice Japji in every day life, he/she dies spiritually. Do we do this or are we sold for rituals? Sikhs must answer it to themselves.*


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 23, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *To all jio
> Sorry if I disagree with some, but this is what I  have learnt from Guru Granth Sahib Ji. Hundreds year ago, Guru Nanak set his followers free from any ritual to clean soul, to get reward and to have liberation. Now a days, some Sikhs are totally act like Hindus found during Guru ji's time. It seems whatever Guru Sahibaan preached over centuries, fail to get into these Sikhs mind. Reading Japji on high tune while planing for the day, is a ritual, going to Gurdawara and not learning any thing from the given Hukamnama, is a ritual, wishing  for materialistic gains and buying" akhandpath"in return , is a ritual, reciting bani 100 times to get something back, cleaning shoes to clean  the bad deeds done almost every day also are rituals. Being amritdhari and, while taking shower ,trying to have all 5 Ks with the body is a ritual,  going always against Guru Granth Sahib's teaching but do all  imaginary  rituals to please Guru and God will do no good for the soul.. Doing give away to make good name is a ritual. All rituals are conditioned activities without having heart to them. Here I must quote Prof, Puran Singh from his book" Jin KE  chole rattre " Guru doesnt need any thing from us but attention(surt)" that attention is to be  completely on HIM, the Creator. Nothing can make you better Sikh than giving heart to the Almighty. That is what Guru ji asked for. Doubtless, it is true if a Sikh doesn't practice Japji in every day life, he/she dies spiritually. Do we do this or are we sold for rituals? Sikhs must answer it to themselves.*



Very interesting points.

What we have started doing has become a ritual in itself. Are we missing the point of Sikhism?


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2008)

tan man Dhan sabh sa-up gur ka-o hukam mani-ai paa-ee-ai.
hukam mannihu guroo kayraa gaavhu sachee banee.
kahai naanak sunhu santahu kathihu akath kahaanee. ||9||

It is very clear that *tan man and dhan* already belongs to the Creator but Man in his selfish nature considers these to be his. 

*jis kaa tan man dhan sabh tis kaa, soee sugharr  sujaanee*Body, mind, wealth and everything belong to Him; He  alone is all-wise and all-knowing.


----------



## Archived_member2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakaal!
Dear all and Pk70 Jee!

Quote "Hundreds year ago, Guru Nanak set his followers free from any ritual to clean soul, to get reward and to have liberation. Now a days, some Sikhs are totally act like Hindus found during Guru ji's time. It seems whatever Guru Sahibaan preached over centuries, fail to get into these Sikhs mind."
This is interesting that few have realized this.

Quote "Doubtless, it is true if a Sikh doesn't practice Japji in every day life, he/she dies spiritually."
Please elaborate. How does a Sikh practice Japji?


Balbir Singh


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Kahai Nanak, sabad sohila, Satguru sunaia
Sayeth Nanak, the sacred truth, is bestowed to me

Pavit hoe se jana, jinni Har dhiaia
The blessed, focussed upon Guru, are purified.

Har dhiaia pavit hoe, Gurmukh jinni dhiaia
The faithful devotees, by their focussed meditation upon Guru, become pure.

Pavit Mata pavit kutanbh sahit sio, pavit sanagat sabhaia
Purified with and by their parentage, as purified as are all associates.

Khahde pavit, sunde pavit, se pavit jinni man vasaia
Heed purity, consume and are imbued with purity, pure is their thinking and speech.

Although many recite daily this mool mantra, focus upon the depth and meaning of its truth is sometimes lost. The consciousness is easily distracted and prayer becomes habitual than spiritual, chanted monotonously without concentration of consciousness upon its meaning. Teachers speak of the impure and egotistical mind consumed by its own superficiality, taking of fine foods and beverages, bathing in the finest oils and lotions, neither of what availed him good health or inner radiance. The poor and pious man eats only simple bread and water served to him by his devoted wife, the poor man was strong and healthy whilst the sinful was riddled with malady caused by his inner uncleanness. The mind and body are self cleansing if indoctrinated with brain conditioning truth.

Man has an inbuilt powerful survival mechanism, but as with any car, appliance or science, he is required to understand how to maintain equilibrium in his body bio system. The spirit is the supernal life force thermodynamic energy of the body. Mans mind is a receptor and emitter, whether of toxic bile or of fragrant light. Physically an uptight person, contracts many illnesses from constipation to circulatory and respiratory problems causing him to dysfunction first physically in the lack of adequate oxygenation of his body causing disease, of stagnation in his colon emitting toxic chemicals into his body, both resulting in outbursts of anger, irrational behaviour, perverse thinking and foul speech. It is therefore essential to maintain perfective digestive health to stem any root causes of possible affliction causing vile odours and symptomatic of inner decay and disease.

Spiritually one may be a perfectly reasonable and rational person, impeccable in conduct with a clear conscience and god consciousness. If one becomes plagued by demons, unseen demonic forces ones mental balance is disturbed, one becomes irrational, and thereafter until a kindly exorcist is found, babbles incongruously and at times incoherently to excrete from ones consciousness and pure being, such predatory forces. Many great thinkers and pure souls are so afflicted, including Nanak. How does one clear the consciousness of these vile and odious trespassers and looters of ones peace. By changing company, by focusing, or as the Saints do by departing to a solitary place to wage war with ones demons until peace and spiritual equilibrium is restored.

But what of the souls in capture, constantly in the evil eye of surveillance, looted of their privacy and isolated from good company to ensure they are focussed upon the evil which, by association becomes magnified as per Plato’s theory of the man in the cave fanning a fire that magnifies as over bearing shadows those within his consciousness made a stifling cave. This is the seemingly inescapable state and mental condition of hell. Where none can near the person, nor he escape. The good are kept away and the wicked and cunning allowed access and privy to his suffering. This pain thus gives the intruders and false bearers of candles an undue and emboldened barely disguised malicious glee, what we know as ego, conceit and the diseased mind of inhumanity.

The summary of bani is to conquer ones mind, and becomes master of our subconscious and driving will thereby. If one is a trapped within a situation where others gain great pleasure from ones own suffering then one is doomed and all those partaking or on receipt of ones pearls will assume ones emotional trauma and pain post ones departure. Kahde pavitar means to ensure the spiritual, emotional and physical sustenance we consume is from a pure and wholesome source. For if it is not it becomes adverse karma, making one beholden to the forces conspiring in its suffering and demise, an inestimable debt. Preaching peace and the abominable folly of duality is ones exoneration of any such future blame.

Clean hands and clear conscience are themselves priceless treasure chests ...


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Feb 12, 2009)

Virtue, honesty, and peace are attributes of love. Love is a great and powerful cleanser, it relaxes mind and body, being intolerant of vice and impurity excretes any and all such pollutants liable to cause harmony disrupt peace and harmony in mind and body if the being is mentally strong the body and mind become as a fortress. 

The blessed are fortuned to do seva to not only cleanse karma but for the pure joy of maintaining ones family, home, business, community and being able to enlighten, assist and help others if only with a kind word. Seva in the gurdwara is the cleansing, cooking and assisting with others made more joyful for the communing. Any task undertaken with love is hardly considered service, seva or penance. 

One and I being of them have no sins, our lives and past being an open book for our enemies to peruse, but find great honour and community bonding whether scrubbing pots in the gurdwara kitchen, making roti’s or teaching people reasoning to master their own minds. Love is always the key, where a person is driven by greed, ambition or personal gain it rarely bears the fruits as when Love of the Supreme Spirit found in his creation. Without love seva is a burden, a toil an essential task made heavier for the resentment one is required rather than inspired.

Seva is spiritually cleansing and uplifting, the langar hall where all great and small alike become as one in kinship and humanity.


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 28, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Focus is in Shabad Sutak and Patak,

With the crona virus pandemic, the words are gaining  dominance,  as quarantines from infections.  

Old beliefs are making sound claims as the appropriate scientific ways of social ways.

There are so many ways beliefs are emerging, due to fears and controls.  

Perceptive of Shabad Sutak and Patak as quarantine mechanisms practiced for infection control sounds high as a scientific practice.

But uniformity of laws and practices, brings more insight for infections and quarantines.

Positive scientific practices how it has lead to negative ritualistic practices alienating society and  the inner quarantines of Mind routines, if one really believes in infections and quarantines, underating of inner awareness is the way to spirit development.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khlasa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 29, 2020)

SUTAK Perceptive 

*हम तो आदिकाल से क्वारेंटाईन करते हैं, तुम्हे अब समझ आया*
--------------------
*त्वरितटिप्पणी*
--------------------
        *आज जब सिर पर घूमता एक वायरस हमारी मौत बनकर बैठ गया तब हम समझें कि हमें क्वारेंटाईन होना चाहिये, मतलब हमें ‘‘सूतक’’ से बचना चाहिये। यह वही ‘सूतक’ है जिसका भारतीय संस्कृति में आदिकाल से पालन किया जा रहा है। जबकि विदेशी संस्कृति के नादान लोग हमारे इसी ‘सूतक’ को समझ नहीं पा रहे थे। वो जानवरों की तरह आपस में चिपकने को उतावले थे ? वो समझ ही नहीं रहे थे कि मृतक के शव में भी दूषित जीवाणु होते हैं ? हाथ मिलाने से भी जीवाणुओं का आदान-प्रदान होता है ? और जब हम समझाते थे तो वो हमें जाहिल बताने पर उतारु हो जाते । हम शवों को जलाकर नहाते रहे और वो नहाने से बचते रहे और हमें कहते रहे कि हम गलत हैं और आज आपको कोरोना का भय यह सब समझा रहा है।*

 *हमारे यहॉ बच्चे का जन्म होता है तो जन्म ‘‘सूतक’’ लागू करके मॉ-बेटे को अलग कमरे में रखते हैं, महिने भर तक, मतलब क्वारेंटाईन करते हैं।*

 हमारे यहॉ कोई मृत्यु होने पर परिवार सूतक में रहता है लगभग 12 दिन तक सबसे अलग, मंदिर में पूजा-पाठ भी नहीं। सूतक के घरों का पानी भी नहीं पिया जाता।

 *हमारे यहॉ शव का दाह संस्कार करते है, जो लोग अंतिमयात्रा में जाते हैं उन्हे सबको सूतक लगती है, वह अपने घर जाने के पहले नहाते हैं, फिर घर में प्रवेश मिलता है।*

 हम मल विसर्जन करते हैं तो कम से कम 3 बार साबुन से हाथ धोते हैं, तब शुद्ध होते हैं तब तक क्वारेंटाईन रहते हैं। बल्कि मलविसर्जन के बाद नहाते हैं तब शुद्ध मानते हैं।

 *हम जिस व्यक्ति की मृत्यु होती है उसके उपयोग किये सारे रजाई-गद्दे चादर तक ‘‘सूतक’’ मानकर बाहर फेंक देते हैं।*

 हमने सदैव होम हवन किया, समझाया कि इससे वातावरण शुद्ध होता है, आज विश्व समझ रहा है, हमने वातावरण शुद्ध करने के लिये घी और अन्य हवन सामग्री का उपयोग किया।

 *हमने आरती को कपूर से जोड़ा, हर दिन कपूर जलाने का महत्व समझाया ताकि घर के जीवाणु मर सकें।*

 हमने वातावरण को शुद्ध करने के लिये मंदिरों में शंखनाद किये,

 *हमने मंदिरों में बड़ी-बड़ी घंटियॉ लगाई जिनकी ध्वनि आवर्तन से अनंत सूक्ष्म जीव स्वयं नष्ट हो जाते हैं।*

 हमने भोजन की शुद्धता को महत्व दिया और उन्होने मांस भक्षण किया।

 *हमने भोजन करने के पहले अच्छी तरह हाथ धोये, और उन्होने चम्मच का सहारा लिया।*

 हमने घर में पैर धोकर अंदर जाने को महत्व दिया

 *हम थे जो सुबह से पानी से नहाते हैं, कभी-कभी हल्दी या नीम डालते थे और वो कई दिन नहाते ही नहीं*

 हमने मेले लगा दिये कुंभ और सिंहस्थ के सिर्फ शुद्ध जल से स्नान करने के लिये।

 *हमने अमावस्या पर नदियों में स्नान किया, शुद्धता के लिये ताकि कोई भी सूतक हो तो दूर हो जाये।*

 हमने बीमार व्यक्तियों को नीम से नहलाया ।

 *हमने भोजन में हल्दी को अनिवार्य कर दिया, और वो अब हल्दी पर सर्च कर रहे हैं।*

 हम चन्द्र और सूर्यग्रहण की सूतक मान रहे हैं, ग्रहण में भोजन नहीं कर रहे और वो इसे अब मेडिकली प्रमाणित कर रहे हैं।

 *हम थे जो किसी को भी छूने से बचते थे, हाथ नहीं लगाते थे और वो चिपकते रहे।*
 हम थे जिन्होने दूर से हाथ जोडक़र अभिवादन को महत्व दिया और वो हाथ मिलाते रहे।

 *हम तो उत्सव भी मनाते हैं तो मंदिरों में जाकर, सुन्दरकाण्ड का पाठ करके, धूप-दीप हवन करके वातावरण को शुद्ध करके और वो रातभर शराब पी-पीकर।*

 हमने होली जलाई कपूर, पान का पत्ता, लोंग, गोबर के उपले और हविष्य सामग्री सब कुछ सिर्फ वातावरण को शुद्ध करने के लिये।

 *हम नववर्ष व नवरात्री मनायेंगे, 9 दिन घरों-घर आहूतियॉ छोड़ी जायेंगी, वातावरण की शुद्धी के लिये।*

 हम देवी पूजन के नाम पर घर में साफ-सफाई करेंगे और घर को जीवाणुओं से क्वरेंटाईन करेंगे।

 *हमनें गोबर को महत्व दिया, हर जगह लीपा और हजारों जीवाणुओं को नष्ट करते रहे, वो इससे घृणा करते रहे*

 *हम हैं जो दीपावली पर घर के कोने-कोने को साफ करते हैं, चूना पोतकर जीवाणुओं को नष्ट करते हैं, पूरे सलीके से विषाणु मुक्त घर बनाते हैं और आपके यहॉ कई सालों तक पुताई भी नहीं होती।*

 अरे हम तो हर दिन कपड़े भी धोकर पहनते हैं और अन्य देशो में तो एक ही कपड़े सप्ताह भर तक पहन लिये जाते हैं।

 *हम अतिसूक्ष्म विज्ञान को समझते हैं आत्मसात करते हैं और वो सिर्फ कोरोना के भय में समझने को तैयार हुए।*

 हम उन जीवाणुओं को भी महत्व देते हैं जो हमारे शरीर पर सूक्ष्म प्रभाव डालते हैं। आज हमें गर्व होना चाहिऐ हम ऐसी देव संस्कृति में जन्में हैं जहॉ ‘‘सूतक’’ याने क्वारेंटाईन का महत्व है। यह हमारी जीवन शैली हैं,

 *हम जाहिल, दकियानूसी, गंवार नहीं*
 *हम सुसंस्कृत, समझदार, अतिविकसित महान संस्कृति को मानने वाले हैं। आज हमें गर्व होना चाहिऐ कि पूरा विश्व हमारी संस्कृति को सम्मान से देख रहा है, वो अभिवादन के लिये हाथ जोड़ रहा है, वो शव जला रहा है, वो हमारा अनुसरण कर रहा है।* 

हमें भी भारतीय संस्कृति के महत्व को, उनकी बारीकियों को और अच्छे से समझने की आवश्यकता है क्योंकि यही जीवन शैली सर्वोत्तम, सर्वश्रेष्ठ और सबसे उन्नत हैं,
*गर्व से कहिये हम सबसे उन्नत हैं।* 


✍✍✍


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 29, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

ਜੇ ਕਰਿ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਮੰਨੀਐ ਸਭ ਤੈ ਸੂਤਕੁ ਹੋਇ ॥जे करि सूतकु मंनीऐ सभ तै सूतकु होइ ॥

If one is aware of infectious and quarantine,

And all this cause infection, and one shall quarantine...

But fact is one can not isolate, it is false intellact, one is daily using nature for its needs, isolation is not feasible. 

It is false to realise it as quarantine.

Focus is for infected thoughts that one stores in Mind and how to quarantine. Or isolate own mind from such thoughts.   

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## ravneet_sb (Mar 30, 2020)

Sat Sri Akaal,

Guru Nanak, Unveils doubts on infections and quarantine. What is possible and not possible but false illusion of human intelligence.

Its obvious one can not physical quarantine for ones daily needs. It is false intellact.  O Bhrahmin (Intellactuals and Researchers) doing research on source informations, for external physical developments,
get the internal awareness.

Sensual Infections which needs quarantine are

1. With tongue when one speaks negativity
2. With eyes when on see others beauty
3. With ears when one listens slanders of other
4. With tastes when one makes corruption
5. With touch  when one consumes others wealth.

How the MIND STORES, from which thought expression and action appears,  which has infected society will one quarantine.

How intellact can serve, and what is the use of intellact, without human welfare and service.

Branhmin (Intellactuals receiving all services for there basic needs from society, failed to do welfare of service providers, by way of false ignorant claims)

COVID 19  there is a lock down, for daily needs, with no policy and implementation for quarantine vegetable vendors, sweepers, milk providers are serving. how they serve without fear.

There is bar on daily wagers, by self sustainable intellactuals,  who have no land resource, is solely depending on service provided. How the life sustains, they are living with grace of Nature. May TRUTH of nature makes them strong and make them learn during these times.

Waheguru Ji Ka Khlasa
Waheguru ji Ki Fateh


----------

